# Drugs, Treadmills and TV's, yes in that order



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2007)

I had no idea what I should name my new journal, but this seems to be all I do - so this is all it is.

I've ordered and will begin using IM's Lean Fuel Extreme (as soon as it gets here).

I've started a new workout program in which I have begun incorporating some interval (cardio) training, as well as a new full body resistance workout.  So far, I like it....a lot!

My diet is still really good, and I'm sticking to mostly fruits and veggies but am still having my lean protein and protein shakes during the day as well.

My TV comes in at night.  That is my relaxation time and by golly I'm going to sit on my J. Lo butt and watch it.  

I'm sitting at about 128/129 right now.  My goal is to get down to 125 and then we'll see where I go from there.

I am going to get a new picture uploaded as soon as I can.  As soon as I get home tonight, I'll take one or two and try to get them put up tomorrow at the latest -- this time I promise!    

I am inspired by:  The Secret, Billie, my husband, and my new venture!  Stay tuned, I'll tell you all about it at a later date.


----------



## goob (May 22, 2007)

Wow.  The journal title sounds like a description of the way my weekends used to go: Friday:drugs, Saturday:treadmill(_then drugs_), Sunday:Tv\comedown.

Good luck with the journal.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

I was really hoping the TV didn't stand for transvestite.  Thanks, Fitty.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2007)

HA!  No, thank you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2007)

Seated leg press: 100#x12
Seated leg curl: 50#x10
Seated row: 55#x10
Cable row: 50#x10
Preacher curl: 35#x8
Military press: 17.5#x10
Shoulder Raise thingy: 35#x10
Tricep kickback 10#x10 (each side)
Quarters: 50#x25
Squats: 50#x12

Interval cardio:
2 minute walk @ 3.6
1 1/2 minute run @ 6.1

Aaaahhhhhh, it is so good to get back to working out in the mornings!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2007)

That charger in that pic in your gallery?  How much I gotta pay to own that charger?   It's sooo fine ... I'd pamper it and treat it like a queen.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2007)

I 'ont know how much you gotta pay to own a Charger.  That car in my gallery is a Challenger -- 1970, R/T, numbers matching to be exact!

And IT is for sale for the mere low, low price of $500,000.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2007)

Sorry.  I just woke up ... my brain is just now receiving the benefits of that first cup of coffee.  $500,000 ...   ... treat her well .


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

oh le charger


steady my heart

My stepdad is really into doges. he got me into charges when i was like 8

he shuns me when i tlk about ricers


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2007)

yeah, it's treated really nice, stays indoors, gets waxed, gets driven, wins trophies!!!  I'd never let my hubby sell it.


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

Well i suppose it would have alot of sentimental value as well.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2007)

It does...for a lot of reasons!  To us, it's worth millions!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

Lookin Good my Friend, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2007)

Tammy is certainly no Trannie.  lol

Hey girl!


----------



## goob (May 24, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I 'ont know how much you gotta pay to own a Charger. That car in my gallery is a Challenger -- 1970, R/T, numbers matching to be exact!
> 
> And IT is for sale for the mere low, low price of $500,000.


 
That's one cool car, classic.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2007)

JLB001 said:


> Tammy is certainly no Trannie.  lol
> 
> Hey girl!



Yes, you would know!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 24, 2007)

Morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2007)

Mornin' couSON!!!   

I'm so glad you're back on here.....I've missed you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2007)

Here's a picture of me from today....got snapped while I was tying my shoe to go workout!!!  Peeps just love to get a pic wherever they can.


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2007)

wow...I can almost..see allllll the way down to your belly button....
yep...definately getting you cloned...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2007)

Well maybe not that far down...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, workout today was 25 minutes interval cardio on the treadmill and abs


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2007)

oh...I wish I were the filing cabinets at that moment! sha-wing!


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Well maybe not that far down...


really? just har far down...do you go???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2007)

You need a girlfriend.  

J/K...

only my hubby knows the answer to that question, mister!


----------



## katt (May 24, 2007)

Love the name of the journal!!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

More pics like that, please!


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Mornin' couSON!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you're back on here.....I've missed you!



Just popping in to make sure you're still doin your hottie thang


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2007)

I got my LFE and started it this morning.  So far I feel no jitters or anything out of the ordinary.  I do feel like I need to go run around our track in 1 second flat though.  

I can tell I have some extra energy this morning.

I am lifting at lunch today.  I may be limited on time so I may only get to one set per group....but we'll see.  I've got my receptionist working out with me today, and I told her I would help her out, so we'll see.  I'll just do it along side of her.

OK, gotta run over to our deli and get some food.   

Hope you all have a great Friday!!!!   Hope you all get out of work early.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2007)

naturaltan said:


> Just popping in to make sure you're still doin your hottie thang




All is well.....doing great!  And how about your hottie self.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2007)

oooh...nice pic!! you have great shoulders!!! (among other things!)  let me know how your supps work...right now I am taking Isatori's Energize and I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE it 

have a great weekend babe!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks babe, I appreciate it.  I wish I had great shoulders.  

Today is my first day on the LFE and I really like it.  It curbs my appetite a little but it gives me mad energy....with no jitters!  That's what I really like in a supplement.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2007)

don't be silly...you have great...everything...
I dunno...the jitters can be a little fun every now and then!
have a great weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> the jitters can be a little fun every now and then!





yeah, it you're about to


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2007)

Happy Tuesday everyone.  I hope you all had a good Memorial Day weekend.

I weighed in on Saturday and I'd lost another 2 pounds.  I am so excited  

I will have lost another 2 pounds by next week.

No workout, I slept in this morning.  Played racquetball on Sunday and I am so sore, I can barely stand.  But I'm going to run this afternoon at lunch so I can work out the soreness.

Hope everyone has a great day today....it's a short week -- Woo Hoo


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 29, 2007)

Good ta see ya on track Your Fitness.  LOL on the racquetball ... I love the game but if I don't play for more than two weeks I feel like I been beat up afterward the next game.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2007)

Everything's going great BC...thanks for stoppin in.  Come in here more often -- I will having something really cool sometime within the next few weeks or so.

I hear ya on feeling beat up.  I feel like I need to skip my workout today and go get a massage!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2007)

I forgot to say that I am LOVING IM's LFE.  

I'll definitely let everyone know how it is working when I weigh in next time.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 29, 2007)

I'll have to comment on your title with thats its damn funny, but its still only second to mine haha. workouts are lookin good


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, we should combine ours next time....

Drugs, treadmills and little threads


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2007)

OK, did I get to workout at lunch today???  

NOOOOOO

So, I"m working out after work.  That might be better anyway - I've been quite busy today and will need some release.


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

Lookin good Sister Fitty, keep the weight just rollin off, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2007)

Workout this morning was really great!  Treadmill and arms

I saw a friend in the gym this morning that I hadn't seen since before Thanksgiving probably.  It was good to see her.

Well, I can say now that 'my body is my business', so you can bet your sweet ass that I'll be working mine off. 
_.....more to come_


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> So, I"m working out after work. That might be better anyway - I've been quite busy today and will need some release.


 

Release???? I say skip the gym and have hubby come home early


----------



## katt (May 30, 2007)

Now that's my kind of release !!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2007)

Mine too if I could get the "other party" to cooperate!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

Mornin everyone -- 

No workout this morning, will workout at lunch today.  I turned my alarm off to get up this morning, but then layed back down and went right back to sleep!  

Oh well....what'aya gonna do???

Confirmed with the hubby last night that we are taking a quick trip at the end of June through the 4th of July and we are going to....................................








Manitou Springs
wait 'till Mikey reads that 
He'll wonder whether or not we're gonna get the chance to meet up...hmmm....maybe he'll be willing to bargain for it


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2007)

Hey girl  Sounds like you are busy as usual.  Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

How are you girly?  How's the house coming along?  I read that your mom is coming to see you??


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2007)

I'm doing much better now that Ihave a safe, comfy home of my own.  Istill have unpacking and organizing to do, but I'm enjoying working outside in my yard and gardens too much to work inside.    I'm enjoying the full body workouts I get working in the yard, but I do need to get back into the gym.  

Yes Mom, Dad and sister are planning to visit at the end of July-beginning of August.  I'm looking forward to it.  It's a great time of year to visit and there is so much we can see/do while they are here that we couldn't do when they were here last.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

Wheeeeew, I thought I was the only one that could do days and days of yard work and then feel like "I need to get into the gym and workout..."


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

Oh, here's the scooby:  29 days and I'll be in CO.  It is my GOAL and I WILL lose 5 more pounds before then


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

Workout was good:
Interval training on the treadmill -- 25 minutes
Walk 2 minutes at 3.6/Run 2 minutes at 6.2

Then did lower back extensions and side bends on the back extension machine thingy.

Good all around.  Will lift tomorrow.


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2007)

Afternoon couSON 

I can assume you're as hot as ever my dear


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

There's a pic a page back  -- nothing special....


----------



## Scarface30 (May 31, 2007)

good workout on your lunch...with my job last summer, I'd always fall asleep while on lunch break, don't think I could do the gym on it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

I love it, we have a state-of-the-art fitness center here, 40,000square feet with everything imaginable available.  Plus our campus is just gorgeous with ponds and trees and ducks and all sorts of beauty.  We all love going out at lunch and after work.  We have such a wonderful wellness program here and...and...and....the best part about it is -- we get paid to workout!  Can't beat that with a stick


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2007)

Had to come in early again this morning, so did not get up to workout, but I'm working out at lunch -- no worries!

Oatmeal w/ berries and tea for breakfast this morning.

I picked up the Oxygen Abs Special and there are some really wonderful recipes and exercises and meal plans in there.  I'm going to try to work on one of them that I found in there to help me lose this last 5 pounds.

Hope you're all having a good Friday so far!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2007)

Workout today was full body and I even added an extra 20 pounds to my squats.  don't ask what that added up to though, I have no idea....100# maybe  

Cardio tomorrow morning


----------



## katt (Jun 1, 2007)

any time you add weight, that's a good thing


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Mine too if I could get the "other party" to cooperate!!!!!


this is where the surrogate boyfriend comes in handy...and..it looks like..you are coming in my general direction... 




Fitgirl70 said:


> Confirmed with the hubby last night that we are taking a quick trip at the end of June through the 4th of July and we are going to....................................
> 
> Manitou Springs
> wait 'till Mikey reads that
> He'll wonder whether or not we're gonna get the chance to meet up...hmmm....maybe he'll be willing to bargain for it


so...um...what's this bargain..and ar eyou going to skip out on me...for a THIRD time...not that I'mm counting...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2007)

here's the bargain for you --

You work out no less than 18 times between now and June 29th and we'll meet up.

Today's only the 1st...that leaves you 28 days.

What say you?


----------



## katt (Jun 1, 2007)

That's a friggin piece of cake.... you should have made it harder


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm playing sand volleyball tonight...take THAT. Running, jumping...diving...aerobic AND anabolic...so, put one in the 'WIN' catagory!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2007)

well, the bar is 45lb, so how much weight did you have on it when you did your squats?? I want weight and reps Missy!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2007)

katt said:


> That's a friggin piece of cake.... you should have made it harder



That's hard for Mikey!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I'm playing sand volleyball tonight...take THAT. Running, jumping...diving...aerobic AND anabolic...so, put one in the 'WIN' catagory!



1 down, 17 to go!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> well, the bar is 45lb, so how much weight did you have on it when you did your squats?? I want weight and reps Missy!!



If so, then my total was 110!!!    

Yes Seargant Black Eye Sir....uh....ma'am.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2007)

Slept in this morning because I had to be here early, so I'm planning on getting my cardio in at lunch today.

My new diet plan starts today.  I'm going to use the pre-show diet of Jenny Lynn from the Summer Oxygen Magazine -- Abs Collectors Edition. This is pretty much what it will be:
Meal 1 - cup oatmeal w/ berries and 3 egg whites w/ green or Oolong tea
Meal 2 - protein shake
Meal 3 - protein and green veggies (may add in 1/2 sweet potato if I'm really hungry)
Meal 4 - either protein shake or some other protein
Meal 5 - protein and green veggies

This is my fat loss/abs shape up for my trip at the end of the month.  I haven't gained any weight back so I'm starting at 126.   I'm also adding in more cardio.

Hope you're all doing well today.  Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 4, 2007)

good luck with the fat loss/abs shape up by the end of this month! you'll get there in no time! nice squats too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks daaaaling!  I think it's going to be fun to watch the transformation take place.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2007)

Keep it up, your goals are right around the corner Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks Sir Arch!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2007)

SO much motivation in here


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2007)

Gotta keep on a roll sister!  I need to show my nice abs that are hiding underneath all this flab!


So with that in mind.  I'm lifting today at lunch.  I'm going to try to get in about 15 or 20 minutes of lifting and then about 30 minutes of cardio.  I should've gotten up to workout this morning, but I was just too dang tired -- so there!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

Workouts are really looking good, keep it up.


----------



## katt (Jun 5, 2007)

The diet looks good - you should be dropping those pounds off!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks M & K.

I didn't get to have my protein shake at Meal 2, I was going to go make it and got busy, busy, busy.  I will save it for meal 4.

Gotta go workout and then have my Meal 3.

Hope you're both having a great day!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2007)

damn....you get an hour for lunch??     I get 30 minutes...I still try to get in a 20m walk every day though 

by the way...I need your snail mail addy again...I've got some stuff for ya


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, I get an hour.  There are some people around here that only get 30 minutes...but they also get to leave early too.

I only ended up getting 20 minutes cardio and 2 sets of lunges with a bicep curl.  It was good but I was really hoping to have had  more time.  I think I will go get some extra cardio in after work. I'm really wanting to try to get in at least 30 minutes of cardio per day.

What'chya sending me??????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2007)

Worked out this morning!    WOO HOO 

Did 45 minutes of cardio and abs and stretched.  It felt so good.  
I am going to lunch with a friend of mine today, but plan to get in some extra cardio after work today as well.

Hope you're all having a great Wednesday!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 6, 2007)

45 mins of cardio, good stuff Fitgirl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2007)

What happened to the edit button???   

I'm keeping my diet log as well, but here's today so far
Meal 1: 1 c. oatmeal, 4 egg whites
Meal 2: Protein Shake
Meal 3: Salad greens w/ turkey breast, dried cranberries and citrus dressing.
Meal 4: (Will be) egg whites and veggies
Meal 5: (not sure) lean protein and veggies


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2007)

Good mornin' everyone.  Hope you're all having a great Thursday so far.

No workout this morning, but I am working out at lunchtime and will have back, shoulders and cardio.
Supps
1:  Peach and water on my way to work
2:  Oatmeal w/ fresh ground cinnamon and splenda and 4 egg whites w/ green tea
3:  (don't know, maybe a protein shake)
Supps
Workout
4:  Grilled chicken w/ onions & bell pepper from fajitas last night.
5:  Tuna
6:  (don't know what's for dinner)

Have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2007)

I AM ONE EXCITED LITTLE LADY

I had my body comp done this morning.  Now the last time I had it had it done was April 19th. That's been 7 weeks.  Here's the verdict:
Body Fat% (April=26.9) Today = 22.4
Sit & Reach (April=16) Today = 17
Weight = Lost 5 pounds
BMI (April=28.2) Today = 27.2
VO2 (April=32.7) Today = 34.2

I am excited about everything, but mostly about the loss in bodyfat and the BMI going down.

Now, 7 to 8 more weeks I need to lose 2 more % BF.  I want to get down to 20%.  Should be easy!!!


----------



## katt (Jun 8, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I AM ONE EXCITED LITTLE LADY
> 
> I had my body comp done this morning.  Now the last time I had it had it done was April 19th. That's been 7 weeks.  Here's the verdict:
> Body Fat% (April=26.9) Today = 22.4
> ...




     You're doing awesome!   Congrat's!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Katt!!!!

I'm super excited about it and it makes me want to work harder.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 8, 2007)

you should be excited! way to go with all the progress especially the BF%


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanx honey!

I'm uber motivated now and will get to 20% before you know it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2007)

Mornin' everyone  

No workout this morning, I didn't get in last night from the races until 10:00.  We were all wiped right out!  I will most definitely workout tomorrow morning though.

But the boys did AWESOME!  My youngest got 4th in his first moto and 6th in his second moto, he got a medal.  My oldest got 16th in his first moto and 11th in his second moto.  They both are riding so much better.  I am so proud of them.

It rained on us Saturday so we stayed at a motel and then back to the track on Sunday for the races.

My back is a little sunburned, but the rest of me is really tan now!  

Hope you all have a great Monday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2007)

aloha!
Glad u had a great weekend!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good weekend!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2007)

I bet you are so proud!  Did you take any pics?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, we took pics. Gotta get those uploaded and then I'll post some.  


Heeeeeeyyyyyy, what are you doing on so early???  How's the eye?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2007)

The eye is almost healed...and I don't even go to bed until around 6am anymore because I go to the gym AFTER work now


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2007)

Morning everyone!  

All is well here.  Having my oatmeal and eggs this morning and workout is scheduled for lunchtime.

Hope everyone is doing well this Wednesday.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 13, 2007)

good morning to you to Fitgirl


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

Happy Hump day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2007)

OK....what...is...wrong...with...me???????

I did not get up again this morning to go workout!  I'm not beating myself up for not working out because I've worked out Tuesday, Wednesday and will workout again today -- so my workouts are still going on and going well.   But I'm the one who gets up at 5:30 in the morning to workout.  And I love my morning workouts because I get more time and more of a workout.

BUT come on -- this not getting up in the mornings for my workout is for the birds.  

I just need to get up and go do it!  I will get up and go do it in the morning.  That's just all there is to it.

I'm thankful for the ability to be able to actually workout and have very, very thankful for the free gym membership that I have here at work.

_{deep breath}_

I feel better now.  Sometimes I just have to cry for a second and then it's all over


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 14, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> OK....what...is...wrong...with...me???????
> 
> I did not get up again this morning to go workout!  I'm not beating myself up for not working out because I've worked out Tuesday, Wednesday and will workout again today -- so my workouts are still going on and going well.   But I'm the one who gets up at 5:30 in the morning to workout.  And I love my morning workouts because I get more time and more of a workout.
> 
> ...


 Lol ... see we can't do that so we just get all 

Maybe getting up an extra 1/2 hour earlier then laying back down?  When I do that my mind wakes up and then the guilt sets in and I just can't lay there any more ... after 20 or 30 minutes I gtg  do w/e and can't rest.

You'll sort it out and get-er-done Fitty, and congrats on the numbers


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ahhhhh thanks BC!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> OK....what...is...wrong...with...me???????


well...I've compiled a list....
1)... 
2)...
ok...short list.


----------



## katt (Jun 14, 2007)

Nothing wrong with taking a little break.... I do that sometimes..

It's good!  Don't get all down on yourself...


There are alot of times that I don't want to get up either....it's like,,, oh just a few more minutes of sleep, please!!  ...

But then, I roll myself out of bed and I'm good to go!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know...sometimes I just need to vent, then I'm fine!  You know how it is when you love something and you don't get it or don't do it???  I just really love getting up and working out in the mornings, and I haven't done it.   Just need to go to bed earlier I guess!!!

OH well -- I worked out at lunch and I feel great now!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

hhmm...sounds like someone is on an endorphin rush!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2007)

"Exercise makes you happy.  Exercise gives you endorphins, endorphins make you happy.  Happy people just don't kill their husbands".


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

c'mon...make it at least a little bit rough....
- Legally Blonde


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2007)

you still aren't posting your workouts!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

or pics!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> c'mon...make it at least a little bit rough....





Boy, you've said that before haven't you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2007)

Let's see.....  
I worked out for 30 minutes today and went really quickly from machine to machine. Low weight/high reps.

I did bicep curls, cable curls, tricep extensions, seated rows, lat pulldowns, seated leg press, leg extensions, calf raises, squats.  

I promise to start writing down (and posting) my workouts!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 14, 2007)

that musta been quite the circuit if you did all that in 30 mins! good stuff


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2007)

yep!  It was quick and great!!!!  I did it all in 30:21. That's what happens when you work out to Black Eyed Peas -- Pump It is my favorite workout song on my MP3.

Cardio today.

Oooh, Oooh, Oooh....next week I start body sculpting classes.  I'm so excited!

do you like the colors?  I'm feeling a  little cooky today.   Maybe because it's Friday

TGIF!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2007)

Speaking of today's workout.  I know it will be:
cardio on treadmill for 25 minutes
Alternating back & forth with walking and running
One minute walk at 3.5
One minute run at 6.6
One minute walk at 3.5
One minute run at 6.6
.....you get the idea.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Boy, you've said that before haven't you?


 


Fitgirl70 said:


> It was quick!!!!


 
...I hear that once in a while too...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2007)

Mornin' everyone  

No workout this morning, I came into work early because I'm leaving early to go to a funeral.  I should be home earlier though and can go to the gym later on today.

I will do cardio though -- need it after I had pizza yesterday and then made madelienes...those things are so gooooooddd!!!  

Talk to you guys later.  Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2007)

hey!
Sorry you have to go to one of those...
Hope you are ok.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2007)

sorry to hear that..hope all is well with you


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi ya sweetie!!!  I'm impressed you are still here and still working out as hard as ever!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2007)

OK, what's a madeline?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2007)

u know where to find me if you need to talk


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2007)

butterfly said:


> Hi ya sweetie!!!  I'm impressed you are still here and still working out as hard as ever!



OMG Ann      So good to see you honey!
Thanks so much for that.  I really appreciate it.  Good to see you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> OK, what's a madeline?




A madeliene (sp?) is a little lemon french cookie.  YUUUUUMMMMMMM


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2007)

OK, workout this morning:
Leg Press 100x15
Leg Ext 45x15
Leg Curl 45x15
Seated Row 45x15
Straight Arm Pressdown 40x18
VBar Curl 25x16
DB Hammer Curl 10x16
DB Curl 10x20
Kickbacks 10x15(each arm)
Shoulder Press 12.5x15 (2sets)

20 minutes on treadmill (interval)
3.5 walk for one minute
6.5 run for one minute
10 minutes on bike talking to a friend I haven't seen in a couple of weeks.

*Total workout 1 hour*


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

I just got MAIL from you!
WAHOO!
Good morning!
Well...just found out that I may be going to a funeral myself...one of my client's wive's just passed this weekend...i just saw her a couple months ago....and she seemed to be doing better...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm sorry Mikey...funerals are so hard.  Sorry sweetie.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

he's having her cremated and ashes spread here, but the services are going to be back in Ca...so I won't get to say good bye to her...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2007)

HEY!! look at that...it's weights AND reps!!!   lookin good sweetie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2007)

I knooooowwww.....aren't you proud of me???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

more impotantly...aren't you...proud of yourself?


BTW: Saturday morning, Denver: Law of Attraction by John Manske...I'm going..neener..neener!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh Mikey, you'll love it I promise!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2007)

Heya Fitty!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2007)

hey there Py!  

No workout this morning.  As previously mentioned Wednesdays will now be body sculpting class at 12:15.  So that's what today is.  I can't wait, it should be fun!

Will let you all know how it goes.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2007)

The body sculpting class was really good.  Hard, but good.

We used those little half ball looking things, weights and bands. Lots of squating and lunges and ab work.  I liked it and think I will take that class every Wednesday now.

Chicken and peas for lunch were really good too.  Leftover from last night's dinner.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 20, 2007)

hey there Fitgirl!

good workout from the other day + body sculpting today = a hot body!
good job!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2007)

mmm....peas.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2007)

I love me some peas!!!!!  I could eat them everyday!  

No workout this morning.  I woke up feeling kinda icky.  I'm feeling a little better now, I think maybe I just needed to get up and eat.  Which reminds me -- need to go get my oatmeal.

I plan to do cardio today at lunch.

Love you all.  Hope you're all enjoying your Thursday so far.

IT'S ALMOST FRIDAY -- THAT'S ALL I CARE ABOUT!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2007)

You know how sometimes when you treat yourself to a little reward -- how good it tastes???  

I am sucking on a Blow Pop right now and it's the best thing I've ever put in my mouth.....I swear.

I just had to tell you that.


----------



## katt (Jun 21, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> You know how sometimes when you treat yourself to a little reward -- how good it tastes???
> 
> I am sucking on a Blow Pop right now and it's the best thing I've ever put in my mouth.....I swear.
> 
> I just had to tell you that.



Ok, do I could have a really good comment for that one, but I think it needs to be posted in chat


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well....okay, maybe not THE BEST thing I've ever put into my mouth.

But hey, when you're dieting........every little treat counts, right??  Right?? RIGHT?????


----------



## katt (Jun 21, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Well....okay, maybe not THE BEST thing I've ever put into my mouth.
> 
> But hey, when you're dieting........every little treat counts, right??  Right?? RIGHT?????



Right!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 21, 2007)

I bet you could find something else to....ah, forget it.  I'll never pull it off the way burner would.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope everyone is doing well today!
*Happy Friday!!*

No workout today.  I need a break.  I was gonna get up for cardio this morning, but decided to just sleep in.  I'm meeting a friend for lunch today at Whole Foods and of course I'll be eating well there!

OK, gotta go get my oatmeal now!!!


----------



## katt (Jun 22, 2007)

slacker   

Just joking...  have a great day off !


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I bet you could find something else to....ah, forget it. I'll never pull it off the way burner would.


did somebody call me?
 

yeah...that definately...puts a heckuva image in one's mind....doesn't it....
I'm having to scoot that much further under my desk just thinking about it...at least I'm not gonna be called to the front of the class...to write an answer on the chalk board...WHEW!

So...how many licks...does it take to get to the center....one...two....WAIT!!!!! NO BITING! NO TEETH!! TEETH....BAD!!!! 

 


and...tomorrow is my law of attraction seminar!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2007)

Teeth aren't bad, you just have to know how to use them


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

um...not down...there you don't...and I'll just leave that to you fine...fine women...


how's you?
I was at starbucks the other day..they had some madelines for sale...reminded me of you...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2007)

Those madelienes at Starbucks taste nothing like the ones I make.  I thought the same thing when I saw them there so I bought some...eeeewwwww.  I vowed to never do that again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

I didn't say I wanted one....ot they even compared...to yours...it just remided me of you....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello Sister Fitty, hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 25, 2007)

We had such a fantastic weekend!  The weather was beautiful and the boys did great in their races.  Donnie moved up about 4/5 spots and Brandon got 1st in his second moto and ended up with a 2nd place trophy.  If I can get some pics, I'll post one as soon as I can.

No workouts this weekend of course because we were at the track, but have no fear!  You know if anyone can fit in a workout somewhere, it's me.  Saturday at practice I pulled some kid's mini quad out of the mud.....with my hands!!!    Yeah, it was a little bitty mini quad but I pulled it out using my legs and my hand.  Yesterday, I lifted bikes off of stands and then sprinted across the track when a friend of our's kid had to bail off of his bike about 20 feet in the air and he landed on his legs, rolled and then on his back.  It was so scary!

Back on track today with diet and I may go do cardio today after work, don't know.  I'd really like to go get my nails done before we go to Colorado on Saturday.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 25, 2007)

congrats to your kids! I bet you're proud!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh...proud isn't the word!  I can't wait to get some pictures up.

Oh actually, here's one of my oldest!  This was from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's one of my youngest.  He's #25 in front


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2007)

hey! 
he looks..like big red 'x'...

Glad u had fun this weekend!
I wish I had mom that supported my biking...I had to beg and plead to get my 1st bike...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice pics, Fitty.  Glad you're having a good time with them doing something fun!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like the pics, it's been a long time since we've seen any pic of the boys!!  When do we get more??:d


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to look today & hopefully some more will be on the website!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2007)

Awesome stuff Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## katt (Jun 26, 2007)

That's awesome about your boys.... my boy was the same, but didn't start riding till he was 13... then it was balls to the wall all the time..

He finally put a hold on things after his last ICU visit... he was 23.....

He always managed to break something while he was jumping... not racing... just jumping.. geez..

Keep the first aid kit handy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Hump day!

HA! 1st to post here this AM!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2007)

Look at you!!!  

How goes it?  I didn't get the chance to ask you how the seminar was on Saturday?  Did you enjoy it?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2007)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2007)

mornin' couSON  

Missed you...where ya been?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's one more picture of Brandon in 1st place    Look how far of a lead he has!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 27, 2007)

thats awesome! hes thinking about the one behind him "heh heh heh..sucker!"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think he's finally getting comfortable on that KTM.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Look at you!!!
> 
> How goes it? I didn't get the chance to ask you how the seminar was on Saturday? Did you enjoy it?


was ok...didn't really get anything form it I hadn't heard from any other motivational cd I've listend to, but was nice to hear it live and in person.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2007)

hey!
Where ya at????
I had my date w/ Tammy last night...as you know...she's got to be a good person with that name, right? 
I think things went pretty well. Might see her again Sunday afternoon/evening...if she's recovered. She does triathlons and has a big one one Saturday. So, I asked her if she wan'ted to go to the Rennaisance Festival w/ us Sunday...but that involves...walking...so maybe take her to a movie that night if she's up to it...
So, Tam..that's the Tam update for you..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm here, just trying to get some stuff done this morning.  
Had a bagel and 1/2 this morning with a schmear.  I haven't had breads in about 10 weeks...but for some reason it sounded so very good to me today.  But now I'm back on the diet and about to go make my protein shake.  I will be working out at lunch today....if I can wade my way over to our fitness center that is.  It has rained here so much lately, we're all paddleing home in our boats -- our cars have all washed away.  

Sounds good.  I hope you get to see her this weekend.  Ren Festival sounds like fun too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2007)

call it a refeed or carb loading..and press on.
good to go!
we had a good rain here yesterday too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2007)

What's the weather been like lately?  I know Manitou usually gets a little rain almost everyday.  We'll be there on Sat.


----------



## katt (Jun 29, 2007)

well.......did you make it to workout???  Huh,,,huh???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2007)

It's been nice. we had a tornado in Woodland Park! 
"You know yer a redneck when you on on tv and describing the sound the tornado made"


It's been nice. Should be nice all weekend. Might have a little rain. 
I'm going to Pueblo to play paintball. So...for the 3rd or 4th time...you'll be within 30 minutes from me...and wont' get to meet...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2007)

katt said:


> well.......did you make it to workout???  Huh,,,huh???



Oh yeah, I did.  15 minutes on the treadmill and 15 minutes on the bike, then some side lunges and some stretching.

NEXT WEEK:  I'll be in CO for vacation, but the following week when I'm back at work.  I'll be still doing Body Sculpting on Wednesdays and now I'm also going to incorporate Yoga on Thursdays


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> It's been nice. we had a tornado in Woodland Park!
> "You know yer a redneck when you on on tv and describing the sound the tornado made"
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sorry honey, but we are only going to be in Manitou for one day!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope all is well, enjoy the weekend Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 30, 2007)

hey Fitgirl

having fun on your trip I hope!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2007)

good morning!
Have a safe trip!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi all!  I'm back from vaca and we had a fantastic time!  I'll get back and tell you all about the vacation.

Hopefully I can get some pictures up this week, as soon as I can get them off of my camera!!  

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2007)

glad to see you're back and that you had a great time on your trip!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, now I gotta get my fat booty back on the treadmill.


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2007)

welcome home! Glad u had a great time!
where's the pics?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dude...I've been busy, plus the hubby has the camera!  As soon as I can get some pics uploaded, I'll be certain to post them.

I'm so proud of myself though -- even though it wasn't for long, I did get on the treadmill for 20 minutes today.  I plan to get back to the gym in the morning for some weights and then plan to do my usual body sculpting class on Wednesday and Yoga on Thursday.  I do need to hit the treadmill again tomorrow -- we'll see   LOL

Hope everyone is doing well.  I need to get back to work and finish some stuff up.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2007)

hhhmmm...what is it with texan women and the word 'dude'!


So...in your positive spin...20 mintes is better then 0 minutes...so u dun did good, girl!

One of my lenders takes dancing classes I may go on Thursday nights...5 bux for it...heh...I'm gonna learn to do the tango, baby!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you had a Good time Sister Fitty!!! Hope your 4th was Great as well!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome home!


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome back!

And.... I say "dude" alot.. and I'm not from Texas.  I think it's universal


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2007)

glad you had a good time girl!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2007)

It is so universal Katt.

duuude = guess what?
DuDe = don't jack with me and/or anger
Duuuuuuuuude = that totally rocks


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2007)

OK, the day has come when I need to "re-vamp" the journal.  I don't think I'm going to start a new one just yet, I just need to re-vamp the workout and get back to a real journal -- of sorts.

I still feel that I'm not quite back to being myself after my week long vacation lay-off, but it's time to get back to some resemblance of a real workout.

I also feel like I'm ready to get back to lifting heavy.  So I may go with another HIT.  Sir Arch, do you think you could help me out with a plan again?  I would certainly appreciate it and would pay handsomely for the services of a genius such as yourself.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2007)

you should do the rest/pause thing that DB and I are doing...it's awsome!!  I'm doing uppers/lowers, and DB is doing a different split I think...check it out


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2007)

What?  rest/pause?  What?  Isn't resting and pausing the samething?  

I'll have to check that out..........cause me no understand.

I need to get back to a serious controlled workout though -- I still kinda feel like I'm fumbling around.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

hey Fitgirl!  how are things today?

I think what B_reed meant by a rest pause, is something along the lines of you are doing a certain exercise and you get 5 reps, you rest/pause for a few seconds and then fire out 2 or 3 more reps. if I'm wrong B_reed correct me, but thats what I always thought it was!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2007)

Maybe DB will come and explain it to me too.  I wouldn't mind doing the upper/lower thingy that Billie is doing.  I've always liked doing  a split.

DB?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2007)

Body sculpting class today was awesome.  My legs and shoulders are totally quivering!  
The class was 45 minutes and we did:
Squats on the Bosu Ball
Squats on the floor
Travelling squats
Lateral raises w/ db
Lateral raises w/ db with a rotation at the top
Front raises
Rear delt work with bands
Bicep curls with bands


I was going to take the yoga class tomorrow, but I need some treadmill time, so I think I'm just going to go for a run tomorrow morning.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good Sister Fitty!!! Hope all is well w/you!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's one -- this is one of us at the Alpine Center


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's one in Rocky Mtn. Nat'l Park


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll get more up in a few.....need to actually get a little bit of work done this morning.


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

How are ya feeling after that class?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

I am soooo flippin sore this morning.

When I woke up and rolled over this morning - my chest was so sore.  I noticed also that my quads and my booty are sore today too.

My plan is to hit the cardio for at least 30 to 35 minutes today.  Depending on how long I get to workout at lunch, I may try to get in another little bitty cardio session after work today  ----   I HAVE GOT TO LOSE SOME MORE WEIGHT!

My goal right now is to lose 3 pounds in the next 2 weeks.  Should be fairly easy.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 12, 2007)

that looks like just the place I'd love to visit! very nice pictures Fitgirl.

doing what you are doing with the weight training, cardio and body sculpting class you'll lose those 3 lbs in no time!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Scar!  I appreciate it.  I'm really going to work hard, hard, hard!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

Heya sweety sooooo sorry I haven't been around the journals much this week.  Been pullin doubles every day 

Anyhoot a rest pause is as follows.

Lets say you were doing bench press.  You do a normal set to failure lets say you doo 100lbs for 9 reps...there are two ways of doing it.

a) what most of us do...rack the weight stay on the bench in position but rest for 10 seconds while not holding the weight.  Once your 10 second count is up do another set (thats your rest/pause - your resting while you pause during the exercise) you wont be able to do nearly as many reps maybe 2-4 thats it and you will hit failure again!  Stick to that for a few times then add in another est pause.  So it would be something like this...

bench press 100lbs x 10 reps rest/pause(rack the bar) 10 second rest start again 100lbs x 3 reps rest/pause(rack the bar) 10 second wait start again 100lbs x 1 rep.  Now those numbers are just made up just kept em simple for explaining purposes.

b) the other option is to hold the weight the entire time.  You know when you do a bench press at the top of the lift you can lock your arms out?  well alot of people instead of racking the weight will lock their arms out and rest for 2-3 seconds (aka 2-3 deep breaths) then do more reps.  Now there workout would look something like this...

100lb bench press x 9 reps rest/pause at top of lift (2-3 deep breaths) do another 1-2 reps rest/pause another 1-2 reps rest/pause another 1-2 reps.  That is ussually better w/ a spotter and known more as forced reps to alot of people which is similar but not the same.  I'd say go w/ the 10 second total rest method like we do.

Hope that helps hun.  If you want I have one routine posted on the first page of my journal and another just recently you are more then welcome to use as a guide and I know billie has one done up as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey!
Look at you in the pics! You look great! <enter sarcasm here> BTW...if ya didn't know..that white stuff...it's called: snow.

Hope the sore goes away soon! Sounds like you need a steam and your hubby to give ya nice body masage...

Y'all going riding this weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh DB...you rock!

Thank you, thank you, thank you
 

That explains it perfectly!  So what you're saying is that I can start out with 100# benches and then move up from there?    Just joshin', I would love to be able to do that, I'll get there!  

Thanks again, I'll go build something


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> Look at you in the pics! You look great! <enter sarcasm here> BTW...if ya didn't know..that white stuff...it's called: snow.
> 
> Hope the sore goes away soon! Sounds like you need a steam and your hubby to give ya nice body masage...
> ...



Thanks Burns...why are we entering sarcasm again??? 

I absolutely loved the snow.  It was so nice to see.

The soreness is going away, slowly but surely.  I was planning to do cardio at lunch today, but I've been running up and down flights of stairs so much today, I think I'll reserve my cardio for after work.  We've had so many fires to put out today.  (yes I was literally running up and down the stairs -- and in heels no less)

Salad for lunch and then gotta run across campus to go deliver something.  

Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

u must be still running them steps...u didn't answer your phone!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been up and down those two flights of stairs a total of 9 times already!  And I need to go down again here soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

yer gonna have 'calfs of steel!' soon!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

NP enjoy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2007)

After all my runnin' around yesterday, I took my happy ass to the gym after work.  I was so proud of myself.  I did 20 minutes on the treadmill and abs.  WOO HOO

 

No workout yet today.  I plan to be running around like a chicken with my head cut off again today!  Will try to get in something later.

Hope everyone has a great day.....TGIF


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 13, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> After all my runnin' around yesterday, I took my happy ass to the gym after work.  I was so proud of myself.  I did 20 minutes on the treadmill and abs.  WOO HOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed...I'm pulling my last double of the week TGIF!

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sweet!!!!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

Good job with the treadmill work!!  I can relate.. my Fridays are just awful at work, very busy!  At the end of the day, the last thing I want to do is go to the gym!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 13, 2007)

hello Fitgirl good job on the treadmill, and yes definitely TGIF!

have a great weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2007)

And payday Friday at that!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2007)

is it? hmm...I gotta check my checking account...I forget...

Hiya Ms. Tam-Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well now I'm gonna have to do something!  I really, really, really, really, really wanted a cheese burger from Sonic today...so I got one -- along with an Ocean Water.  It was so good, I feel like total crap now after eating it.  But, you do pay the piper, so here I go.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2007)

hhmmm....sonic grilled chicken samwhich w/ tater tots and a route 44 cherry slush....haven't had that in...a while....but...hhmmmm.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2007)

Bench dips off the edge of my chair, running up and down the stairs twice and puking my guts up....does that do the trick


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2007)

2outta3 aint bad...the bolemic bit...not so much.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Enjoy the weekend Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 13, 2007)

The throwing up eh not so good LOL...just mind your choices of food next time instead of throwing up


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

What's an Ocean Water??? A sonic just opened here about a month ago,, but I haven't gone there yet...  I assume it's a great cheat meal place??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was only joking about the pukin' guys....that's not me at all!!!  

I am so proud of myself though -- this morning I got up and went back to the gym!  I missed working out in the mornings and knew I needed to get back to it.
*45 minutes cardio this morning:*
15 minutes on the treadmill
15 minutes on the ellipticle
15 minutes on the bike

About to go grab breakfast, so I'll talk to you guys in a bit.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

hello Fitgirl hope you had a good weekend!

good job on the early morning 45mins of cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2007)

'morning!
Hope your Monday is off to a great start!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Scar and Burner....it is off to a fantastic start!


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

Way to go on the treadmill - 45 minutes !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

Grats on the cardio...I'm trying to get motivated to go now!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2007)

OK....kicker of all kickers  

I think I might look for a show to do.  I'm really back inito the swing of things now -- or at least starting to get there and I really, really, really, really want to hit it hard.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> OK....kicker of all kickers
> 
> I think I might look for a show to do.  I'm really back inito the swing of things now -- or at least starting to get there and I really, really, really, really want to hit it hard.



Go for it...can't hurt!

Research some local places by you...pick a couple dates and start training.  Which ever you feel you can be ready for come crunch time sign up for it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> OK....kicker of all kickers
> 
> I think I might look for a show to do. I'm really back inito the swing of things now -- or at least starting to get there and I really, really, really, really want to hit it hard.


Wahoo!!! Nothing makes you work harder than a DEADLINE! What do you want to do: figure, fitness, BB?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm thinkin', I'm thinkin'.......


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I'm thinkin', I'm thinkin'.......


C'mon, little Ms Engine That Could!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Little Ms. Engine that WILL!!! Go For It Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2007)

OMG, I'm gonna need some serious help and accountability and, and, and, and.........


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2007)

I call dibs on spanking her if she's....bad...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

good job Fitgirl! you can definitely do a show, no doubt in my mind!


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey - if I can do it, you can definitely do it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

we are here for ya hun!  hell im on the internet 24/7 as are plenty of people to help you out!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2007)

You guys are just awesome!  I know positively that I could not get by without you guys.

I just absolutely love you all!!!!  

Came in early this morning so no morning workout.  But have no fears, I'm lifting today at lunch!  

Supps
Black coffee, eggs, 1 slice wheat toast
More to come later, I'm sure I"ll have to repost as I can't edit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2007)

hey! G'morning!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2007)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2007)

coouuSOOON!!! 

Where you been doll face?


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

Hiya Fitty


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2007)

couSON ... not sure ... we've been busy this summer (which is good). How's your fine self?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2007)

Today's workout:
Military Press: 12.5/13, 15/12
Front Raise: 10/10
Face Pulls: 30/12, can prob go up to 40 next time

DB Curls: 10/10 each side, 12.5/8
Cable Curls: 40/10

Rope Press Down: 50/10, 60/10
Tricep Extension: 12.5/10, 15/10, 17.5/10
will probably start at 17.5 next time and go up from there

Workout time: 20 minutes

Lean Cuisine pizza and water for lunch.

Off to my training class now....be back later.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2007)

look at you go! Rip it up, Tam! I see a trophy in your near future!
A BIG shiny one!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2007)

Maybe it will be taller than I am!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 17, 2007)

awesome workout Fitgirl definite trophy winning workout!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pheeewww....I don't know about trophy winning -- but it's gettin' there!  Thanks babe!

my biceps and triceps are so sore this morning too.

I had to get balloons and other b-day stuff for my boss this morning, so I just slept in a little and will do my cardio today at lunch.

Peach on my way to work
Supps
Coffee, eggs and one slice wheat toast
More to come later

Oh by the way, can someone tell me if there is something else I should eat with my breakfast?  I wonder if I should add maybe a teaspoon of pb to the dry toast or if it's a no no for fat loss.

Just FYI, my goal right now is fat loss.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

You need fat in your diet.. if the pb fits in to your cals & macros - why not throw it in?   I have found that if I increase my fish oils also, it helps my weight loss when cutting.  Now I'm taking 3 tabs a day, but when I cut, I take 6 a day - 3 in the morning and 3 before bed.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh great idea.  I always have two fish oils in the mornings with my breakfast, so maybe I should up it and have two more in the evening???  

Oh katt, can you pm me your address?  Have you done that already..sorry if I've asked twice.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

good morning!
Happy hump day!
hhmm....peanut butter....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)

yep, about to go get some now!!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

afternoon Fitgirl...afternoon here at least!

yes mmm peanut butter! lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)

Afternoon?  What time is it there?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

12:45pm


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> yep, about to go get some now!!!!!


humping or pb?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mmmmmm....I meant pb!  I wish I could go get some 

20 minutes on the Tread Climber.

Although I really like the Tread Climber and I do think it is a good workout -- I do not feel like I got enough of a cardio workout in.  So this afternoon after work, I will go do some interval cardio.  Maybe another 15 or 20 minutes.  It would be really nice if I could do 15 minutes on the treadmill and then another 15 minutes on the elliptical or something.   I may try to swing that actually!  50 minutes of cardio would be AWESOME!!!

_Yes, I'm thinking out loud!_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)

OH!!!!!  Did I tell you guys that I got the new iPhone?

I did, it is so cool.  Very user friendly and very easy to learn.  I just love it.

The texting is so easy and cool, it actually shows up like you're having a conversation on instant message.

I'll try to get a picture in a bit and send it with the camera....see if they are any better quality than a regular cell phone camera.  It sure looks like it is.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2007)

Heya Fitty!

I may be coming to Dallas in Septmeber for a training class.  Will pass on more info when it is solidified.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya Fitty!
> 
> I may be coming to Dallas in Septmeber for a training class.  Will pass on more info when it is solidified.....



Get out!  Where is your training and what are you training for?

Cool!  Let me know.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2007)

gooood morning Fitgirl

hows everything this morning?

a day or so ago you said you were off to your training class. is that a class you attend or do you train a class in something?


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Pictures???? With the new phone????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2007)

Scar
I am training to become the nutrition tech for our new facility.  I move in September.  I'm so excited I can barely stand myself!  

I have the new iPhone Katt.  The quality of the pictures are wonderful, so I'm gonna see if someone will take a picture of me with it -- maybe I'll get a picture of me and one of my friends here.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2007)

Arms are a little bigger...I just need to work on the "cutting" now!  

Cardio after work!   


_(I know I saw a treadmill smilie somewhere)_


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Scar
> I am training to become the nutrition tech for our new facility.  I move in September.  I'm so excited I can barely stand myself!



thats cool, I know you'll make a good one!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2007)

Awwww, that's so sweet of you!  Thank you!


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

hey - look at them muscles!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2007)

Aww, you're too sweet, but that's nothing but a muscle with a lot of big fat FAT over it!!!!   

For now at least.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 20, 2007)

happy Friday to you too Fitgirl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ahhhhh, here's my treadmill smiley


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2007)

This is just a thought -- but it probably doesn't do me any good to go spend 20 minutes on the treadmill and then sit here and eat a whole bag of peanut M&Ms does it?

  What the hell is my problem today?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 20, 2007)

sometimes you just have to indulge just a tiny bit!

but hey, look at it like this, you could eat the M&Ms then go on the treadmill and be back at sqaure 1...or don't go on the treadmill eat the M&Ms and be at -1...just a way of looking at it!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 20, 2007)

all in all you are still doing a very good job with the training though, so don't worry yourself sick about it!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree, your doin Great imo, just keep your chin up and your heart light!!! Enjoy the weekend Sister Fitty,
Oh yeah, NICE Guns too!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2007)

hey....peanut M&Ms have protein in them


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

good morning Fitgirl

how was the weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> hey....peanut M&Ms have protein in them




  I knew I liked you for a reason!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

The weekend was fantastic!  My core is sore...I think from riding the ATV for 5 hours on Saturday.  Oh well, it was fun.

Working out at lunch today, so I better get some work done so I can go over.  I'm going to hopefully get with one of my trainers over here also and see about training with him a couple a days a week.  Hopefully it won't be too expensive.

Talk to you all later.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2007)

hey!
5 hours!!! I'mm jealous! Sounds like fun!
I was CLOSE to going and getting a new sport bike last week...but...I passed..

Hope you get the new position! With as knowlegable and optimistic as you are...you'll excell at it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2007)

p.s.
when u get the job...leave the bag of M&M's in the drawer...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Arms are a little bigger...I just need to work on the "cutting" now!
> 
> Cardio after work!
> 
> ...


look at you go!
Hey...is the beach over here.....or....over there?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Lookin good hun kick ass!  Them arsm are gettin chiseled! 

Keep on cuttin and try not to cheat...I let loose this weekend and went from 181 to 183...2 weeks of hard core work down the shitter!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2007)

...speaking of which...I am on this total body cleanser...7 day program starting today...spuuposed to clean yer insides out...a friend of mine swears by it.,..says he feels a lot better better after he gets all those toxins out of his system...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...speaking of which...I am on this total body cleanser...7 day program starting today...spuuposed to clean yer insides out...a friend of mine swears by it.,..says he feels a lot better better after he gets all those toxins out of his system...



water anima everyday for 7 days?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

the cleanses do work, if you do it right.  Just make sure it's not that Master Cleanse, drink lemonade with cayenne pepper in it crap type of cleanse.  I'm always leary of any type of "cleanse" that lasts just a few days.

But good for you for getting on the motivational train!  Chuga, Chuga, Wooot Wooot


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Lookin good hun kick ass!  Them arsm are gettin chiseled!
> 
> Keep on cuttin and try not to cheat...I let loose this weekend and went from 181 to 183...2 weeks of hard core work down the shitter!



Thank you DB  

Don't worry about the two pounds...I seriously doubt it's real damage....knowing you.  You could get that 2 pounds off in no time.  It's probably water anyway, just pee a lot!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

Treadmill 20 minutes today (at lunch)
7.0 incline -- 3.5 speed for 6 minutes
interval cardio: alternate walk/run -- 14 minutes

Breakfast: Special K cereal, skim milk
Snack: Grapes, water
Lunch: small piece of chicken, shrimp and a salad w/ sirloin in it (our office got catered food from Friday's)  As you can see, I opted for the lean proteins and a small salad.
Snack:
Dinner: 

I don't know yet what will be for a mid-afternoon snack or dinner.  It will be healthy though!

I visited with a trainer over here while I was on the treadmill and I got signed up with him for two days a week.  Wednesdays and Fridays I will be with my trainer.  I've known this guy for about 7 years now.  He was a trainer at 24 Hour when I was there a long time ago.  He moved over here to Cooper and I didn't know it until I started over here.  I've been meaning to get with him for some time now, and it took me 3 years to do it!!!    oh well....at least I did it.  His name is Christian by the way, so if you hear me talk about how Christian killed me today....you'll know who I'm talking about. 

Hope everyone is doing well...need to get busy, so I'll be back soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> the cleanses do work, if you do it right. Just make sure it's not that Master Cleanse, drink lemonade with cayenne pepper in it crap type of cleanse. I'm always leary of any type of "cleanse" that lasts just a few days.
> 
> But good for you for getting on the motivational train! Chuga, Chuga, Wooot Wooot


nope. not that. I got it at GNC. Called the Total Body Cleanse or something like that.
Pills and a shake thing in the am and more pills at night.
Will clean up the intestines, kidneys...the whole deal.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet, let me know how it works for you.  Was today your first day?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2007)

yep!
Will do!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

good food choices hun!!

i will weigh myself soon and hopefully it will be gone!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello Sister Fitty, hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

sounds like you had a blast over the weekend!

good job on the cardio today


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lower body work today at lunch.  I'm going to go pretty light though because I start with Christian tomorrow and I don't want to be sore.  

Breakfast: Special K cereal w/ skim milk and 1/2 banana, black coffee.
Snack: cherries
Lunch: turkey sandwich on sugar-free ww bread, small salad
Snack: protein shake
Dinner: grilled tilapia, grilled zucchini, small salad

I'm so glad that I have my menu planned out today...you know what they say, _"if you fail to plan, you plan to fail"_


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2007)

1st!
Happy Hump Day, Tam Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2007)

Start w/ my trainer today!  
My "right now" goal is to lose 5 pounds.  My long-term goal would be to lose up to 15 pounds.  Right now I'm weighing in at about 127.  5 pounds would be me @ 122.  I'd like to lose all 7 and be at 120.  That would be awesome.

I'll discuss w/ Christian to see what he thinks.

Will let you all know how it goes after lunch.

Supps
Breakfast: Special K Strawberry Snack Bites 90 calorie pack -- but I've been pouring skim milk in them and eating them as cereal w/ 1/2 banana.  IT'S GOOD!!!!  
Snack: Protein shake 
Lunch: 1/2 turkey sandwich, salad
Snack:  piece of fruit
Dinner: planning to make shrimp tacos tonight


----------



## Pylon (Jul 25, 2007)

Mmmm...shrimp tacos.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2007)

I prefer beef tacos....or..chicken...hhhmmmm.....food......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2007)

I had a new recipe for these at home, so I can't wait to make them.

Corn tortillas
Shrimp
Lime juice
Salsa
shredded cheese

YUUUUUMMM  YUUUUUMMM


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

mmmmmm.... cheese....

I've never had shrimp tacos, but they sound really yummy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2007)

I think they'll be really good!

Training today went wonderfully.  I'll see if I can remember the weights:
Reverse Lunges 20 each side/7.5#
Push ups off hack squat bar 10/body weight
Two laps around track
Walking Lunges one length of bb court/7.5 DBs
Squats (machine) 12/70#
Two laps around track
Push ups off hack squat bar 10/body weight
Walking lunges one length of bb court/7.5 DBs
Lat pulldowns 15/80#
Bent over row 13/70#
One lap around track
Reverse Crunches 20

Lunch got changed a little:  1/2 turkey sandwich, 1 c. black beans and rice, water
Snack is going to be a small pear

Friday when I work with Christian again, I'm going to have him do some bicep, tricep and shoulder work with me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2007)

awesome workout Fitgirl!

shrimp tacos sound very good!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Look at you go Sister Fitty, excellent w/o!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I think they'll be really good!
> 
> Training today went wonderfully.  I'll see if I can remember the weights:
> Reverse Lunges 20 each side/7.5#
> ...



Dang you did laps after squats...??  Are you insane?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not insane...my trainer is insane  
It did feel good though.

I'm a little sore this morning, but not too bad.  I even got up and went to the gym this morning for cardio. Only 25 minutes -- I got there at 6 instead of 5:30.  oh well!

I'll have to make my food up as I go along today.  I didn't bring anything with me today except a Healthy Choice Chicken & Rice soup.  I did have a protein shake after my workout this morning though.

Hope everyone is doing okay this morning!  It's almost Friday


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

morning Fitgirl! happy almost-Friday.

I dunno how you can get to the gym that early in the morning..I HATE mornings!

you'll be happy to know that I am moving out of your basement now...FINALLY have a job, but only for 3 damn weeks..better than nothing I guess though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, now I'm gonna miss our late night poker and margaritas!!!

Oh well, glad you have a job.  Even if it only is for 3 wks.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

have...I missed something?
U had a house guest?
wow...you aren't feeling it after that workout? You are on your way!
my leg doms...are dead on...the funny walk is in full effect in the house of burner today....

Delts tonight!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh I get sore if I've sat for too long and then have to get up....it's terrible after sitting, but once I'm up and running around, it's not so bad.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

heh...one of the last times I made that 12 hour drive to Phoenix...was the morning after my leg day....so...hours uponn hours of non-movement...WOW...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2007)

12 hours to Phoenix?????  You could've gotten to Texas in 11.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

hmmm...I WOULD have a better chance if finding my very own hottie texan there...now hhmm......


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 27, 2007)

happy Friday Fitgirl! yyeeeaaahhh!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

*HAPPY FRIDAY*

Hope everyone's morning is going well.

I got my Atro-Phex in yesterday and this morning was my first dose.  I'm starting out with one to assess my tolerance.  It calls for 1-4 capsules 30 minutes before a meal or protein shake.

I took 1 capsule this morning before my protein shake, and I'll take 1 more before my training w/ Christian.  Since I'm only training for 30 minutes with him, I'll eat right afterwards, so that should be okay.

The fit stack calls for:
Protein shake
Cardio or workout
Meal 1 of lean protein, complex carbs and skim milk w/ Cheaters Relief
Atro-Phex 
Meal 2 of lean protein and complex carbs w/ Cheaters Relief
Atro-Phex
Protein Shake
Meal 3 of lean protein and complex carb

BUT
(on Wed and Friday when I work with Christian it will look like the above) since I will be doing my cardio on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday my schedule will go like this: 

Atro-Phex
Cardio
Protein Shake
Snack
Atrop-Phex
Lunch w/ Cheaters Relief
Snack
Dinner w/ Cheaters Relief


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

what does that stuff do?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

BSN Online - Atro-Phex


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

let us know how it goes...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm gonna try to chronicle every little thing.

I'm noticing already that my mouth is a little dry.  The instructions do say to drink a *minimum* of 120 oz of water a day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, workout today was wonderful.  I just know that I'm gonna drop the weight with workouts like that.

Today:  Mimic Wednesday's workout but add in:
Two sets of pull-ups
Lunch was baked fish w/ grilled veggies, 2 Cheaters Relief
Snack will be an apple
Dinner: We're going to dinner with my sister-in-law and brother-in-law, so I don't know what it will be, but I will eat good and clean and will take my Cheaters Relief.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

u made me go look up info....
gladu had a great workout!
wahoo! How many pull ups? What kind?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, what info?????  On the atro-phex?  Good stuff!

Pull-ups were assisted and I don't remember the weight.  But two sets, 12 reps each


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

of yer last workout!
you got my pm?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

I didn't get a PM


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)

What is Cheaters Relief????  It sounds like something an adulteress would take    

no, really,,, what is it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

katt said:


> What is Cheaters Relief???? It sounds like something an adulteress would take
> 
> no, really,,, what is it?


kinda like saying 20 Hail Mary's and doing big time penance?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

It's a BSN product....check it out on bsnonline.com


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

Best wishes Sister Fitty, enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 27, 2007)

great job with the pullups Fitgirl!

hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 30, 2007)

how are ya Fitty?? I had a great weekend away for Cody's birthday....back to the grind tomorrow! 

I'll have to check out Cheaters Relief...sounds interesting


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 30, 2007)

I really like it.  I feel like if I've had even a half-bad meal, I don't feel like it sits in my stomach as if I ate it without the Cheaters Relief.  I feel I'm not so bloated.

Glad Cody had a good bday weekend.  Tell him happy belated bday from me.

I think I'm becoming a BSN whore!!!    I ought to see about getting paid too 

Saturday we played racquetball for an hour and 10 minutes.  I burned 465 calories!  *What a great workout!!!*
My Wed and Fri workouts with Christian are moving to Tuesday and Thursday this week.  Knowing that, I will probably get in some bicep, shoulder and cardio today.
Gotta go get my eggs...hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

Happy Monday!!  

That was a long time to play racquet ball!  You must have been pooped!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 30, 2007)

Girl, I was completely wiped out -- it was a good game though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

morning!
sounds like a gret weekend!
How are you at raquetball?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm getting better.  I love playing though!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've got a raquet from years back...haven't played...in a LONG time though...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 30, 2007)

good job with the raquetball!

hope every else went well on your weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2007)

Morning everyone!  
I've up'd the Atro-Phex to 1 & 1/2 capsules this week.  My diet has been pretty good.  I ate whatever I wanted on Saturday, but then Sunday was pretty good.  Yesterday I was back on my diet as usual.
Working out with Christian today, but now I'm taking Thursday and Friday off this week to take the boys riding and stuff before football practice starts and they have to go back to school.  SOOOOOO, my Thursday workout with Christian will not happen.  I will have to do some stuff on my own at my own gym.  Not a big problem though.  I plan to take the boys to the gym with me on Thursday and Friday, possibly Saturday too.

OK, enough about me....hope everyone else is doing well today!


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

How are those capsules workin for you?  Are you less hungry between meals, and do they give you energy also?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have found that they do suppress the appetite and I have tons of energy.  Not the jittery, need to run around or I'll jump out of my skin type energy though.

I sorta feel like if I had my protein shake and maybe a salad, I'd be just fine and wouldn't need anything else. 

I'll know whether or not I'm doing something right because I weigh in for the first time on Friday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

why would you want to suppress your appetite? It's not like YOU eat a lot...I"m still having a hard time ramping up to 6 meals a day...and that includes shakes...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm still eating about 5/6 times a day.  It's just smaller meals and the "curbing the appetite" part of it just makes me not want to have the "bad" carbs and sugars and stuff like that.

All else is well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

gotcha!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2007)

Workout was wonderful today!  We did a little of everything.

See previous workout but this time, take out the pull ups and add in some bicep curls, tricep extensions, skull crushers, lateral raises and reverse lunges.  WHEEW!!! I can barely breath now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

wahoo!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2007)

Uhhh......yeah!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2007)

how goes it Fitgirl?

sounds like you had a very good workout!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2007)

All is well Scar...how 'bout you sweet potata'


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> All is well Scar...how 'bout you sweet potata'



sweet as suga! lol...seriously though, I ain't not bad. started my new yesterday, it's not bad either working outside pretty all the time. getting really antsy about not working out, but I have to take a week off...hit it hard next week! I'm not talking about the gym either!..lol, jK..if only both were true..haha, anyway! not too shabby though.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2007)

looks like things are going great for you Tam!!!  Enjoy your time with the boys before school starts!  Classes start here on the 3rd.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 1, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Arms are a little bigger...I just need to work on the "cutting" now!
> 
> Cardio after work!
> 
> ...



Sounds like alot of fun Fitgirl. Have you ever thought about bringing in a few extra serves of protein each day to cut with? Milk or protein shakes and egg whites  are usually my bread and butter on those terms.  
??

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for visiting doll.  I normally do have a protein shake every day.  I bring it with me so that I can have it between breakfast and lunch.
I know I normally haven't logged my diet lately, but 

Wednesdays and Fridays when I work with my trainer, my diet looks like this:
Protein shake
Cardio or workout
Meal 1 of lean protein, complex carbs and skim milk w/ Cheaters Relief
Atro-Phex 
Meal 2 of lean protein and complex carbs w/ Cheaters Relief
Atro-Phex
Protein Shake
Meal 3 of lean protein and complex carb

Since I will be doing my cardio on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday my schedule will go like this: 

Atro-Phex
Cardio
Protein Shake
Snack
Atrop-Phex
Lunch w/ Cheaters Relief
Snack
Dinner w/ Cheaters Relief

Hope everyone is doing well!  Happy Hump Day!
Gotta go get my eggs now....supps are kickin' in and it's time to eat.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

What are those supps your taking?

I haven't taken anything in ages was thinking about it but my progress has been steady dont wanna screw w/ anything!

Check billies journal for the pullup question hun I gave it a quick answer if you want more info let me know.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks DB, you ROCK!  

I have totally become a BSN whore  
I take Atro-Phex, Cheaters Relief and Lean Dessert Protein.

The supps that I was talking about kickin' in is the Atro-Phex.  I get a fantastic little burst of energy from them, but NOT jittery, need to puke energy -- just a great energy burst and I don't feel like I wanna fall asleep!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

happy hump day!
How's you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mornin' everyone!  I hope you're all doing well today.
Yes, I'm up -- I'm at work.  I was supposed to be off today, but I needed to come in because I have some stuff that needs to be finished.  

All is well.  I just couldn't wait to weigh in tomorrow - knowing that I wasn't getting up early to come in to work, so I went ahead and did it 


























I've lost 2 pounds! 
I've never been more excited to lose 2 pounds!!  
I'm well on my way to losing 5 pounds by my birthday.  I think I will try to lose 7 to 8 by my bday.

OK, off to get some breakfast and some work done before I leave.  I'm going to try to only work 1/2 day.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Two pounds is awesome!!!!    I think you gave them to me, because I've gained two pounds


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

Good job hun much congrats to you!!!!  You def deserve it you've been working hard!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Two pounds is awesome!!!!    I think you gave them to me, because I've gained two pounds





Yeah, but your's is all muskel.  I want muskels!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Good job hun much congrats to you!!!!  You def deserve it you've been working hard!




Thank you sugar!  You're so sweet.  I need to get my booty on the treadmill again....and soon!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2007)

but...you've got 'em!
I saw the picture you posted w/ your 'guns!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 2, 2007)

awesome job with the 2lbs Fitgirl!

let's just hope it doesn't affect that booty too much...I mean!..I wouldn't know..  lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> let's just hope it doesn't affect that booty too much...


so true


----------



## Mista (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice job with the weight loss


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 3, 2007)

Like Katt, I have also gained the 2lb you lost


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

hey hottie!
TGIF!
What are the plans this weekend? Riding...pool? Both?
I just heard what a friend of mine is foing up in the Woodland Park area on weeeknds: ATV hide and seek....sounds like a lot of fun....now I need an ATV.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2007)

Burner....you are right on!!!  Riding, pool, and all of the above.  

Booty???  I'll show you booty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 4, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Burner....you are right on!!!  Riding, pool, and all of the above.
> 
> *Booty???  I'll show you booty!!!!!!!!!*



I didn't mean anything bad by it! booties are


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think booties are  too!  I've got what we call a "J. Lo" booty....it's all bubble!!!!  Too bad it's all fat too 

Actually, too bad it's all bruised at the moment.  I was unloading bikes from the trailer on Saturday night and my foot slipped off the trailer and fell through the opening on the tongue and I landed on the crank handle that lowers the trailer!!!!  OUCH!!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

ouch!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeeeeahhh!!!!  It really hurts.  Thanks be that I don't have to do squats until Wednesday!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

was..um...was that your....butt???

Are you ok? 
Did I tell you the embarassing thing I did w/ my dirtbike...years ago?
There I was....
Was in the latter part of summer...the sun had sett..and a dew had started to settle in. I had a Tacoma 4X4 at the time, and had to put the bike into the bed to take it home.
Me..having a moment of 'Evil Kneevil-ism'...decided to ride it intothe bed. 
Was a good idea in thoery...applicatoin: not so much. The execution went well..but the stopping did'nt go as planned. I didn't have a bed liner or anything in the bed beside the factory gloss paint...did I mention the dew/condensation build up? I made the bed, Killed the engine and hit the brakes...It was like I was on ice...I slid then slammed into the cab of the truck...and fell over. I came off the bike..which pinned on leg between it and the bed of the truck. I was hanging precariously UPSIDE DOWN by my leg off the side of my truck!
I had ALMOST gotten myself pulled back up intothe bed and righting the bike when my friends came out to see what fool thing I had done...
..yep...had taken me a while to live THAT one down...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2007)

Talk me into going for cardio!!!!   






I need to go, but just do not want to!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

if you don't...you'll look like a female version of me....and u don't want that!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Get your bruised ass in the gym and do some cardio!

I did it so can you


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 6, 2007)

ouch! that's a mean bruise!

hope your weekend was awesome! (besides the falling part)

get in the gym and do your cardio! lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, OK.....I didn't go at lunch.  I got a little busy and had to eat at my desk.  Going after work!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

wha....you didn't like my story? I liked your pic....

feeling any better?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2007)

What'do'ya mean?  I liked it.  Sounds about like you!!!  Would've given $100 for the picture....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> What'do'ya mean? I liked it. Sounds about like you!!! Would've given $100 for the picture....


heh...why do u think I clambered back up into the truck as fast as  humanly could...so there would be NO photo evidence!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Ouch, looks like it hurts!!! Hope all is well otherwise Sister Fitty!!! Congrats o the weight loss too, keep at it!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Butt is a little better.  I plan to do cardio today at lunch.  Lunch might be a little late today because I have a meeting to attend at 11:15.

Hope everyone is doing well -- gotta go grab some grub before I have to take my Atro and go to the gym.

More later!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

have fun at the gym sweety!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanx sugar plum!   Workout was okay...just cardio
Walking on treadmill -- alternate between 6.5 incline @ 3.4speed and 2.5 incline @ 3.7 speed = 30 minutes

Salad w/ lettuce, fresh asparagus and roasted chicken breast.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Thanx sugar plum!   Workout was okay...just cardio
> Walking on treadmill -- alternate between 6.5 incline @ 3.4speed and 2.5 incline @ 3.7 speed = 30 minutes
> 
> Salad w/ lettuce, fresh asparagus and roasted chicken breast.



Great goin w/ the cardio!  Anyone can do weights the cardio is the hard part!

MMmMMmmMmmMmm that salad sounds yummy!  I'm low on cals AGAIN today not sure what I'm doing for food but you made me hungry


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2007)

great job with the cardio Fitgirl!

isn't it asparagus that makes your pee smell funny?? lol


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2007)

Heya Fitty!  

I may be headed down to Ft. Worth in a month or two.  If it works out, I'll let you know!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been wondering when you were coming down.  Let me know, I'm happy to meet up with ya for at least a cup of Joe!  

Hmmm, Scar -- I didn't know that about asparagus!  That's funny though.  

I have training with Christian today at Noon.  Can't wait!  I feel like I need a great workout.  I need to go get my eggs and a slice of toast and I have an 8:30 meeting, so I'll check in with you guys in a bit.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great job with the cardio Fitgirl!
> 
> isn't it asparagus that makes your pee smell funny?? lol



Ok, funny story,,, We ended up getting a case of fresh asparagus this spring.... well, after one day,,, I couldn't stand the smell when I went to the bathroom so I quit.... It was so nasty... 

What in the hell makes it that way???


Hey fitty - How's the diet going?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Ok, funny story,,, We ended up getting a case of fresh asparagus this spring.... well, after one day,,, I couldn't stand the smell when I went to the bathroom so I quit.... It was so nasty...
> 
> What in the hell makes it that way???
> 
> ...


heh...remember that scene in Austin powers...the 2nd one I think...where he's behind the fountain...and he eats some asparigus? The guard looks up when he smells it?
Fresh asparigus is good....that crap u get out of a can...HAS to be smothered in cheese or something......blech...


Hiya TamTam!
Happy Hump day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2007)

the diet is going pretty good.  I'm actually drinking my shake right now before my workout at Noon.  I could absolutely eat asparagus every single day....I love that stuff!  I do not like the kind in the can though!   

Been really busy lately though -- don't remember if I told you guys, but our wellness program chairman has taken another job elsewhere and my boss made me the interim chairperson for our wellness program, until another one can be appointed.   I'm happy about that -- glad they trust me and know I do a good job and know that I'm capable.....but, I'm so swamped right now, it's not even funny.

More later....hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope it could lead to a promotion and a hefty pay increase!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2007)

Workout from today:
Warm up 3 minutes on treadmill and stretch w/ noodle rolls
Traveling Lunges w/ 10# weights/2 sets
Push up w/ band 12 reps
Rope trunk twist 30#/15 each side
Jog 2 laps = 1 minute
Asst. pull ups 90/12 & 60/15
Tricep Extension 60/15 & 60/17
Rev Crunch 12 & 15
Squat w/ Shoulder press .5/15 (2 sets)
Standing row 25/15
Seated Row 60/12
Reverse Lunge w/ bicep curl 7.5/15 (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

snazzy! Now when ya gonna up the weight, drop the reps and put on that muscle you say you want?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

killer workout Fitgirl

was that all a big circuit?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> snazzy! Now when ya gonna up the weight, drop the reps and put on that muscle you say you want?



Oh don't you even open up your pie hole and call me out Mr. "well, here it comes"

When are you gonna just pick a weight up???



































   You know I'm   I luv ya!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> killer workout Fitgirl
> 
> was that all a big circuit?




Tank you, tank you berry much!!!  Yep, one big circuit


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

That's a good one Fitty!  

I think Burner wants a little rumble with ya...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2007)

wow....weights and reps!! 


you FINALLY listened to me!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2007)

which supps did you say you were taking Tam?? I just ordered Cheaters Releif and Atrophex....hoping they do alright..I've read and heard a lot of great things about them


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2007)

Those are the ones I'm taking.  I really, really, really, really, really love the Atro-Phex.  It's awesome!  You'll love it.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

katt said:


> That's a good one Fitty!
> 
> I think Burner wants a little rumble with ya...


if only...I am, however waiting to get my own cloned Tam Tam....

good morning!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Lookin good Tam!


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

No workout today????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2007)

Just got back actually.  We have a new machine at our fitness center here -- Wave something or other...it looks like an eliptical, but you move side to side.  It's really cool

I did 20 minutes on that, burned 200 calories
Treadmill lunges 10.5 incline, 10 steps
Treadmill lunges 11.5 incline, 10 steps
Treadmill lunges 12 incline, 10 steps
Treadmill lunges 13 inline, 10 steps
Run @ 4.2 for 10 minutes

Great workout
Lunch is a salad w/ fresh broccoli and cauliflower and a sweet potato w/ Cheaters Relief.  

Sorry I haven't been on until now.  I've been so busy trying to get a report together and trying to figure out how to compile it....hope everyone is having a great Friday so far.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

hey you! WAHOO! ANOTHER Friday is coming to pass!
And it is a BEAUTIFUL DAY!
I'm...in a friggin GREAT mood! (except for this sinus thing I've got that hamperinng me)
The colonel signed the system I presented today...no quesitons...
and I might just 'landed a whale' for my business....
remember when I started askinng people if they knew any realtors/lenders/insurance agents and financial planners? well...I might have gotten a HUGE one recruited for me.
If I can get lets say...30 people like this guy under me...and teach them to go nutz...y'all will be welcome at my HUGEmungus home in Phoenix to bbq and hang at the pool!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Just got back actually. We have a new machine at our fitness center here -- Wave something or other...it looks like an eliptical, but you move side to side. It's really cool
> 
> I did 20 minutes on that, burned 200 calories
> Treadmill lunges 10.5 incline, 10 steps
> ...


so...does it simulate snow boarding or surfing?
how'd you like it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2007)

You know I was thinking about what it's like.  It's kinda a cross between skiing and side lunges


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

sweet. did u have fun?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I liked it.


Are you on something?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

life, babe...just life.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

heh...I've got a friend...that I've known since I was in the AF...back in 1993...he used to say: I wished they could make a drug to regulate you. (me)
I do have mood swings...
I'm normally in my good to go mood...but sometimes...I need to be left alone...so I don't bite someone's head off for no good reason. (I usually give the reasoning of: do you know how hard it is to be always upbeat? I need a couple days every once in a while to sit back, alone...and recharge)

see...if you knew me...personally...as in you were around me...it would be easier to understand. 
If I'm quiet...which...is...kinda rare...people close to me start to worry...That's when I just tell them that I'll be fine...leave me be and let me work it thru and I'll be back to myself in a couple days.

So...I dunno if I started to listen to the cd's in the car 'cause of you...or just happend to on my own around the same time as you....but they have helped a bit....
As I was explaining to Katt earlier....if something wasn't working for you, do something to change your mind set. 
I'll be talking with a friend..and if I realize I'm talking negatively and catch it...change it and move forward. Usually works.
BTW: love coming in here to see your happy, positive look on things....that's why I value your friendship and have so for so long!
whew! All that and NOT laying on a couch!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2007)

I knew you'd get it.  I love watching someone change their outlook, you're going to be just fine.  We all love you and know that you're a genuine, big-hearted person....that's why we love you.


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> whew! All that and NOT laying on a couch!



Don't worry... she'll send you a bill


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2007)

Got that s&*t right.....  your azz better pay up too


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

you....rock.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Got that s&*t right..... your azz better pay up too


I could offer..some creative repayment types....muhahahaha....


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

very nice workout Fitgirl, 200 Cals in 20 minutes -> 

so what do you do that you were making a report anyway? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 10, 2007)

that sounds cool!!  Where did you buy your bsn products from Tam?  I found a pretty cheap place online


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2007)

I got 'em cheap online at mysupplementstore.com   I think that's the name of it.  Are you going to try them Billie?

Scar, our wellness program chairperson took another job elsewhere, so our advisor left me in charge in the interim, until we appoint a new chairperson.  So I had to do the end of the year report, as our surveys just got sent out to all of our employees.  Got plenty to do now too as there is the rest of the program to roll out.

I'm sure they will give me a bonus for it....I know they better!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

good morning! How was the weekend? What exciting adventures did y'all do this time?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 13, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I got 'em cheap online at mysupplementstore.com   I think that's the name of it.  Are you going to try them Billie?
> 
> *Scar, our wellness program chairperson took another job elsewhere, so our advisor left me in charge in the interim, until we appoint a new chairperson.  So I had to do the end of the year report, as our surveys just got sent out to all of our employees.  Got plenty to do now too as there is the rest of the program to roll out.*
> 
> I'm sure they will give me a bonus for it....I know they better!



riight right, I think you told me that before...me being forgetful!

sounds cool though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2007)

It's actually pretty cool.  I hope once they see how hard I actually did work on it, they'll be more apt to the thoughts of a bonus or something.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 13, 2007)

well by the sounds of how hard you are working, you definitely deserve something!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2007)

here is where I got mine...

SuperTrition.com > Home


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2007)

That is really cheap!!!
thanks for the tip, I'll keep that as a favorites and order from them next time.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Bonus huh??  That's awesome, I hope you get a big one!.... bonus that is


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would like to get a big one too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2007)

I forgot to log that I worked out this morning.  We had a group walk this morning here for our wellness program - 1 mile walk.  Then I went into the fitness center and walked on the treadmill for another 12 minutes at a speed of 3.4 and 4.5 incline.

Diet has been really good today.  

Training with Christian tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing good today.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 14, 2007)

good job with the cardio Fitgirl!

hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2007)

Mornin' everyone!!!  

Going to grab some egg whites and toast, but I wanted to pop in really quick to say hello.  

Working out @ Noon with Christian, ready ready ready for it.  I feel like I've missed a workout somewhere!  I love that feeling, don't you?

More later


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

What's on the agenda for the workout w/Christian today?

BTW - nice avatar - that rocks!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2007)

I think probably more of the same.  He usually changes things up a little with maybe one or two exercises...but it's all good!  I will report in when I'm back


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey you!
I also dig the new avi!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2007)

Deadlifts -- 60#/12
Push Up -- body weight/12
Rope Trunk Twist -- 30#/12
Two laps around track
Squats -- 80#/15
Asst. Pull Ups -- 110#/10
Rev. Crunch -- 15
Standing Row -- 65/12

2 circuits of above.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

wahoo!
Rip it up, Xena! Er....Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2007)

I forgot the laps


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I hate pullups with a passion...how bout you?  

I LOVE your Avy!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2007)

I like them.  Christian has me doing them with a close (inside) grip and I like them a lot better than a wider grip.

Thank you!  One day I'll get brave enough to have an avy like yours....for now - I pretend!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

oh stop....you  are good to go now...as you are....


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2007)

great workout Fitgirl!

very nice circuit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey guess what?  NO WORKOUT TODAY!!!!

I'm actually excited about no workout.  My lats and triceps and legs are sore from yesterday.  So today, I'm happy just eating healthy and NOT working out today.

About to go grab some egg whites, so I'll see you guys later.  

Hope everyone is having a great Thursday so far.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Your last circuit looks great!  No wonder you're sore today! Have a great day off!

I'm not going to like it when I start getting sore again


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2007)

You know I really should've gotten in some cardio today...................don't you hate when you do that???  When you're really excited about a day off and then you start to second guess yourself??? 









 Wonder if I can get in some cardio tonight????


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2007)

just checking in to make sure your okay....I saw on the news you had a lot of rain and flooding !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2007)

Girl, not here in Dallas.  I think it's about 150 here today!!!  

I think they said we're supposed to get some rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2007)

Workout today at Noon with Christian.  Can't wait.  But I'm having a few little twinges in my belly, so I hope it doesn't dampen my workout any.  I doubt it will, but I just hope it won't.

Billie - I'm up'ing my Atro today, going from 2 to 2 1/2.

Gotta go get my egg whites and slice of dry toast now.
Will be back to log my workout later.


----------



## katt (Aug 17, 2007)

Did you ever think back to before you started with the whole fitness thing and think..... I would have NEVER thought I would be eating egg whites & dry toast for breakfast,, yuk! 

I know I do sometimes,,, think back to the way I used to eat.  But I like it alot better now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have done that!   I like it a lot better now too.  I'm so much healthier and feel so much better now.

I remember the year I got into fitness too, do you?  Mine was 1996.  I still remember my very first piece of equipment  -- AND -- the very first person to "act" as a trainer to me.  He was a trainer at Good Body's that felt the need to take me under his wing and not charge me!!   His name was Ramses and he actually went on to become a bodybuilder.  I went to his first show too.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2007)

hey you!
Happy Friday!
hmm...egg whites and toast...are good! W/ salsa and low fat cheese....

what are  your exciting plans for this weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2007)

We're racing tomorrow night.  Early night tonight and then not much of anything - except maybe cleaning the bikes on Sunday.

What about you?


----------



## katt (Aug 17, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I have done that!   I like it a lot better now too.  I'm so much healthier and feel so much better now.
> 
> I remember the year I got into fitness too, do you?  Mine was 1996.  I still remember my very first piece of equipment  -- AND -- the very first person to "act" as a trainer to me.  He was a trainer at Good Body's that felt the need to take me under his wing and not charge me!!   His name was Ramses and he actually went on to become a bodybuilder.  I went to his first show too.



oh, memories... my first time I ever picked up a weight and knew it was great - gulp - 19.... had just gotten married to a bi-polar/emotional abusive guy that got mad when I started gaining more muscle that he did.... memories...   after that fucked up 9 year marriage & raising three kids I didn't pick it up again till I was in my early-mid 30's... 

But now it's all better       you know what they say - whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger!   Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2007)

Girl, ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> We're racing tomorrow night. Early night tonight and then not much of anything - except maybe cleaning the bikes on Sunday.
> 
> What about you?


nothing too exciting. Gonna lay low tonight...do usual Saturday routine stuff: clean, laundry, etc.
Might go downtown that night...if weather is nice...might go ride the mtn bike on Sunday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2007)

Workout started out with some deep/extended lunges w/ rotation stretch (think yoga), then do it in reverse lunge form.  Then onto some pushups.  Then onto throwing a 10# medicine ball into the wall w/ a trunk twist. Then throwing the medicine ball into the wall in front of you w/ a squat.  Then onto some walking lunges.  Then onto some squats.  Then onto some step up w/ kicks.  Then onto some cable rows, then a jog around the track.  Then more squats and step-ups and one more round of cable rows........ *DONE *


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 17, 2007)

yes that is definitely a puke inducing workout! great job

and TGIF, yyyyyeaah!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2007)

I was so hungry when I was done working out, but then only had a salad because as soon as I sat down to eat, I didn't want to eat much!

Yeah, the day is almost over with!!!  Woo Hoo...I sure could use a beer!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2007)

hey everyone!  

Hope you all had a great weekend.  All was good here.

I am going to try to get to cardio today, but not sure if I'll be able to.  The girl that's replacing me starts today, and I'll be training her, so I'll see when I get to cardio.  It might actually be after work.  But - whenever, doesn't matter as long as I get to it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2007)

hello Fitgirl,

weekend wasn't bad thanks. went bass fishing, caught some small ones, but also caught a 13 inch one that put up a pretty decent fight! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

'morning!
hope your weekend was a great one!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Lookin good in here hun hope you had a good weekend!

Workouts look awsome dontcha love circuit work?

I just ordered my lean extreme can't wait till it comes in I'm so excited LOL!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2007)

I started my bsn stuff today!  how are you taking half of an atro?? Mine are capsules...

funny thing...it was slight...BUT....I noticed a difference in my abs within a few hours of taking the atro...less bloating for sure!! I'm trying to take in a ton of water...remember when I told you it had been hot at work?? They took a temp reading near my area friday and it was 145 degrees


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2007)

145 degrees? Jeez....it must be like working in a sauna there! hope you are pounding water!


Hiya tam!


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I was so hungry when I was done working out, but then only had a salad because as soon as I sat down to eat, I didn't want to eat much!
> 
> Yeah, the day is almost over with!!!  Woo Hoo...I sure could use a beer!



ok,, so I've had a Sparks after work for the last two days.... I'm bad.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Billie, I usually open the capsule, dump out half and put the capsule back together -- that's how I take 1/2.

I've noticed less bloating myself.  Plus I'm eating a lot better these days, working out a lot more and drinking TONS of water.   I figured if I'm going to spend that much money on supps, why in the hell would I eat bad and not use it....know what I mean?

Glad you like the Atro!

Hope everyone is doing well today.  30 minutes cardio today at lunch and a salad and some fruit.  My plan is to actually do about 30 more minutes cardio this afternoon after work.

Training tomorrow with Christian.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

1st!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2007)

Training with Christian today was wonderful of course...did he kill me?  Of course!!!  


I'll log what we did later, when I can actually type.

Love you all -- hope everyone is having a great hump day!


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Fitty!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2007)

I meant to ask you Katt, when you said the other day that you've had a Sparks for the past two days -- what is a Sparks???

All is well in here -- sore from yesterdays workout, but otherwise doing well.

What's going on with you?


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I meant to ask you Katt, when you said the other day that you've had a Sparks for the past two days -- what is a Sparks???
> 
> All is well in here -- sore from yesterdays workout, but otherwise doing well.
> 
> What's going on with you?



A Sparks... a mixture.. in a can.. of.. malt liquor and energy drink..

kinda like a beer with extra, taste's kinda like a Mike's with fizz


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2007)

it tastes like an orange Redbull, but with alcohol!!! Super yummy but leaves your mouth/teeth orange...


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

And your last workout was when????


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

hey Fitgirl! how's it going?

I am with katt, where's all these crazy circuit workouts?!


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

YEAH!!   I realize it's all "back to school" stuff.... but......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh you guys, with the promotion and training and training the girl whose taking my spot, it has been super, super busy!!

I have been keeping up with my workouts though -- still with Christian           2x/week and still doing my cardio.  I'm actually back to my 5:30am workouts now because my hours changed from 8-5 to 7:30-4:30.  I am so happy!!  

Other than that, not much has been going on here.  Races last weekend at Nationals and the boys did really well.

I'm about to start working hot and heavy on my website and everything now, so I'm about to be super busy again.

I will be in my new office on October 3rd.  My bday is coming up soon and we leave on the 14th for San Fran!  Can't wait.  I'm so ready for vacation.

Hope everyone is doing well.  I'll try to check back in soon again.
Love to you all!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi!! I miss you!!  Are you still doing that little side project?  Need more pics or are you fine with what you have?

I am still only taking 1 Atro... I tried increasing it last week and it only made me sick to my stomach....at least this way it's easy on my wallet and on my stomach


----------



## katt (Sep 5, 2007)

I love San Francisco!!  what are you guys going to be doing while you're there? Any set plans yet, or are you going to wing it?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2007)

Heya Fitty!

Bad news, no trip to Dallas this month.  Work has been a disaster.  I'll get an update posted directly...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2007)

Billie, miss you too....sent you a PM

I could use a couple of new pics if you have any, that would be great.

Py, let me know if your plans change again.

Katt, we're winging it...we have a couple of things we want to do, but then we'll pretty much just hang out at the Wharf and have some fun too.

Love you guys, will post again soon.  As soon as I work on the website a little this weekend, I'll get a couple of you guys to check it out for me.

Worked out with Christian yesterday and today.  I'll work out with him again Monday and Wednesday and then that will be it.  I'll be on my own 'cause we'll be leaving on Friday and then on the 3rd, I go out to our new facility.

Love to you all...I miss you all!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 7, 2007)

no worries Fitgirl! hope everything is well with you.


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Fit... when we were there, there was a totally amazing mime type person,, all in gold doing his thang by the wharf.... It was truly amazing!!

I think that's why I love visiting larger cities,, the street performers are so good & talented ~!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2007)

Heya Fitty!  The more things change....

Turns out I will be coming to Dallas next week.  I haven't set up my travel, but I just got the official  Friday to go down.  I'll be in a training class all week (M-F), will likely come down Sunday and leave Friday night.  I'll be taking in a Rangers game at some point, probably Tuesday ($2 T-shirts!)  I'll let you know when I am getting in.  Maybe we can get together while I'm in town!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

what???? u are gonna get to meet the TamTam before me? wow...

how is/was the vaca, Tam?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 19, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what???? u are gonna get to meet the TamTam before me? wow...



Well, uh, I think so...assuming she checks in before the end of next week....


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2007)

how's everything Fitgirl? hope you're doing well!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

r u like...home yet?










how about now?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, guess I missed seeing Fitty on my trip.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

hey...she's BACK! She WILL be posting in the near future!

Hiya tam!
hope you had a great time!
looking forward to a vaca recap WITH pics!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2007)

Miss you, lady!!!

Show me "some love"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi everyone!!!!  Remember me?   

It has been a while, can't believe I haven't posted since early September...

What has been going on?  Hmmm, well, we started the IVF again at the end of September and then the cycle got cancelled just last week due to some miscommunication with the lab work.  Oh well...at least I continued eating healthy and continued with something that resembles a workout on a regular basis.  So I really didn't gain much weight with the meds -- only about 4 pounds.  

Working right now to take off the weight before we start the IVF again in January.  My plan is to lose 5 to 6 pounds IMMEDIATELY!!! as my husbands birthday party is at the end of the month and I need to look DAMN GOOD for it.  After that I want to lose about 4 to 6 more pounds in December.

I am in need of some serious help right now too, so I would love for anyone and everyone to help me out here.  Give me a diet!  I can totally handle the workout part of things.  If anyone has a super duper, get your ass in gear, lose the fat supplement they'd like to tell me about, I'm all ears.

I've tried it all and I know what works and what doesn't, but I'm still open for any and all information you want to shoot my way.

What else has been happenin' in the world of fitty?  The boys are still racing and they are getting better and better with each practice/race.  Donnie got 3rd place last weekend and got a plaque, Brandon got 2nd.  We have a race this coming weekend at a National track, we'll be camping out for that on Friday night, the race is Saturday and we'll be home Saturday night.
The boys are really looking forward to it and I can't wait...it's gonna be so much fun!

I was working on a little side project and I'm still working on that for you girls that I've been working with.  Don't get discouraged...it's coming.  I have just had so much going on lately that working on it, racing, trying to get pregnant and deal with everything else....... it has been a feat in an of itself to try to get working on that thing.

But I think I'm in a place now where I can get on here more often now and catch up with my buddies.   

Hope you're all doing well!  I've missed you all.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2007)

PS, I started a new journal -- Sexy Moto Mom.....go there please.


----------

